# Exo-Terra nano.



## DannyN (Dec 25, 2010)

For those who saw my post about the acrylic boxes, I must say, they are not something to invest in. Within a week after everything set in fungus began to grow, despite the front and top ventilation. I think its best to stick to amphibians when using those  . Anyways, I decided to try out the Exo-terra nano for my ghosts, I dont have too many mantids so I like to keep everything neat looking. I use exo-terra for my other animals and have never had a problem with mold/fungus due to the ventilation system. Heres a pic of my ghosts enjoying their new pad.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 25, 2010)

Looks great! My husband was think about using the Nano for when we get our Mantis....now that I see your set-up, I think this is the route we will go for the enclosure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2010)

If economy is an issue, or particularly if you have an old glass aquarium or two, you might want to try one of these kits: http://www.junglebox.net/category/VIV.html

I have used them and talked with the owner/maker, and I warmly recommend them.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 28, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> If economy is an issue, or particularly if you have an old glass aquarium or two, you might want to try one of these kits: http://www.junglebox.net/category/VIV.html
> 
> I have used them and talked with the owner/maker, and I warmly recommend them.


PhilinYuma, I have used those and they work great, the only problem with them is that you are unable to put lighs on top. Just bought two more exoterra to make my mantis room look a bit more classy LOL.


----------



## DannyN (Dec 28, 2010)

Heterochaeta enjoying their new home






Popa spurca hiding






Ghosts chilling


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 29, 2010)

You got a very nice set up going there. If I was going to get a tank I think I would have to go with one of those Exo Terra ones. I like the naturalistic feel of the enclosures. Must be fun to play find the mantis when peeking in at all your little ones.


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 2, 2011)

KSTBCR which plants you used for your terrarium of mantids?


----------



## DannyN (Jan 2, 2011)

Sandisk73 said:


> KSTBCR which plants you used for your terrarium of mantids?


Im not sure what they are called, but they grow very easily from clippings.


----------



## sandisk73 (Jan 2, 2011)

KSTBCR said:


> Im not sure what they are called, but they grow very easily from clippings.


Ok, thanks for the answer. Unluckely in Italy i cant find any seller that have exo-terra nano terrarium or similar... Your mantid home is very cute.


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I just purchased one of these for an L5 Orchid female, I am excited!


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 13, 2011)

That looks great!  

Do they still make the small terraiums with the screen sides instead of glass?

That's what I would like to have


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 13, 2011)

I just got a deal on a Nano and it might become my Orchid female's home and laying chamber in the future. Or a communal home for ghosts...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the Exo's, I use the larger versions, 12x12x12 - 24x24x18 and they are Fantastic plus Very user friendly! Can't go wrong...


----------



## twolfe (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the Exos, too. I have two nanos, one 12x12x12, one 12x12x18, and one 24x24x18. I did have to make a slight modification to prevent blue bottle flies from escaping, and I still do get an occasional escapee.

Josh Frogs sells the Exo terrariums. His shipping is fast, and he gives you points for credit on future orders. (I can't recommend him for ff cultures though...)

I have another brand terrarium for my red eyed tree frogs.

RevWillie, let us know how it works to have your female orchid in the nano. I started mine off in one but decided to move her to an aquarium I usually use for crickets. She just looked so big for the Nano. Yet, now that I moved her to the big aquarium, she hardly moves around.


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 14, 2011)

Tammy - my female is still sub-adult (and a blimp  ) so it will be a while before I move her in there.

I have 2 new Exo's: Nano and 12x12x18, and 1 ZooMed 12x12x12. I have a Creo pictipennis female in the ZooMed laying ooths and might move in the other gravid females.

Are there any reasons to prefer the ExoTerra to the ZooMed? Price, ventilation, fly-proof?


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 14, 2011)

I recieved my 8x8x12" just the other day, have yet to house anything in it yet, but the construction and usablity is very good. Good space, attractive, and seems to have good ventilation as well. I will update within the week when I have my orchid female in there.


----------



## dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

I keep hoping to stumble across one (or more) of those nanos on the cheap but thus far no luck.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 14, 2011)

A nano mantis in a nano LOL :lol: :clown:


----------

